# Academy of Arts University



## Maliz (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi:

i was wondering if any of you guys would be applying to the Academy of Arts University or maybe know someone who will or who is attending it. I want to have some feedback about the place even though I have read good stuff and the program seems really nice.


----------



## chellya2004 (Dec 5, 2009)

my sister is there! my cousins were also attending AAU (but they are not in film major). yea, they basically said that AAU is really good. furthermore, it's cheap. in short, it's one of the recommended uni.


----------



## Maliz (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for your response! Are you applying to AAU or to other places?


----------



## PureConnections (Jul 15, 2010)

Can anyone correct me if I am wrong, but isn't the MFA at the Academy of Art a three year program costing around 60 grand?


----------

